# Jamie Newman



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2020)

Apparently he has made his decision and plans to enroll for spring semester. Just awaiting his announcement where he plans to land............

https://uga.rivals.com/news/qb-jamie-newman-knows-his-next-stop


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Apparently he has made his decision and plans to enroll for spring semester. Just awaiting his announcement where he plans to land............
> 
> https://uga.rivals.com/news/qb-jamie-newman-knows-his-next-stop



Didn't pay much attention to him but he is highly touted. How do Dog fans feel about him?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didn't pay much attention to him but he is highly touted. How do Dog fans feel about him?


Do you really think you will get an honest answer? He is the next Heisman that is the one piece of the puzzle to bring home a NC behind all the 5* that they litter the field with week in week out. Can't believe they are stooping to such levels as to take a transfer QB from Wake Forest. Coley will have him screwed up too by mid season.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> Do you really think you will get an honest answer? He is the next Heisman that is the one piece of the puzzle to bring home a NC behind all the 5* that they litter the field with week in week out. Can't believe they are stooping to such levels as to take a transfer QB from Wake Forest. Coley will have him screwed up too by mid season.



Apparently most dog fans dont know what to think because they have yet to reply.


----------



## Mike81 (Jan 9, 2020)

Depends on if Kirby puts him in an offense that is suited for him.  We all know he did not do that with Fields.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2020)

UGA ran quite a few run-pass-option plays even with Fromm at QB but considering Fromm ran like he had concrete in his shoes other teams rarely had to worry about Fromm.  All UGA needs is a QB who doesn't turn the ball over.  If this guy comes in and doesn't not force the issue and gives UGA the run threat to where they have to account for him every play, suddenly there are running lanes for the RB's and one on one match-ups for Pickens and the other WR's.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m gonna trust our coach and I’d bet we have a decent QB come time to play ball , in the meantime I’ll just let all of u losers worry about it ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didn't pay much attention to him but he is highly touted. How do Dog fans feel about him?





fairhopebama said:


> Do you really think you will get an honest answer?





SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently most dog fans dont know what to think because they have yet to reply.


Good grief ladies! ATL traffic was terrible today. Sorry to keep you waiting!

IMO Coley called a good offense for a mobile QB.....THIS year. Problem was our QB wasn't that mobile and there wasn't enough depth to risk the injury anyways. So the little mobility Fromm displayed his first 2 years was tucked away this season.

As for Newman, with the actual threat of the run, he could be a good fit. WF lost 2 receivers to injury and their performance declined, so I don't know if the stats tell his whole story. With all the question marks on the O line next season, having a guy that can scramble a little might be a good thing! Only time will tell.

Sorry it took so long to reply Criminole. Hopefully that was honest enough for the cousin lover.


----------



## across the river (Jan 9, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didn't pay much attention to him but he is highly touted. How do Dog fans feel about him?



They really don’t have much of an option other than bringing in a transfer, so I think he would be better than the current options.  Mathis probably has a higher ceiling, but is raw and May or not be cleared to play.  Beck may have never taken a snap from under center and is also very green.  Bennet is a walk-on who was in the right place at the right time to get a scholly but would not have one in any other situation.  Newman is a talented dual treat with plenty of game experience, so on paper he would get the nod. Also heard the Costello kid from Stanford was interested in UGA, so who knows who it would be.  They will get a transfer AB for sure.  That is a given out of necessity.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> Do you really think you will get an honest answer? He is the next Heisman that is the one piece of the puzzle to bring home a NC behind all the 5* that they litter the field with week in week out. Can't believe they are stooping to such levels as to take a transfer QB from Wake Forest. Coley will have him screwed up too by mid season.





SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently most dog fans dont know what to think because they have yet to reply.


I don’t want a grad transfer!
Chase Brice or Mac Jones would be the only ones I would consider but they are NOT in the portal and have NOT mentioned they would leave!

I sure don’t want a injured QB to come!(example King)

I will be PERFECTLY happy with Beck or Mathis starting, if we lose we lose!
We didn’t improve with the Transfer of Grayson Lambert and we won’t with the ones that are mentioned!

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

I don’t know much about him to tell you the truth.  I watched some highlights of him on YouTube today just because I’ve heard his name mentioned so much.  All I can say for sure is he’s a big guy that can run and seems to have a pretty good arm.  Play to his strengths and I think we could do worse.  That’s the best I can do on so little info.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I don’t want a grad transfer!
> Chase Brice or Mac Jones would be the only ones I would consider but they are NOT in the portal and have NOT mentioned they would leave!
> 
> I sure don’t want a injured QB to come!(example King)
> ...



Cant fault you for that


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> Do you really think you will get an honest answer? He is the next Heisman that is the one piece of the puzzle to bring home a NC behind all the 5* that they litter the field with week in week out. Can't believe they are stooping to such levels as to take a transfer QB from Wake Forest. Coley will have him screwed up too by mid season.



Sebteen rangs, Paaaaaaawl!?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently most dog fans dont know what to think because they have yet to reply.



I honestly didn’t.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 9, 2020)

Fromm never exhibited any mobility.  His rushing attempts in his 3 seasons at UGA totaled 55,41, and 38.  In 3 seasons, he netted a whopping 40 yards rushing.  Both of the last two seasons he finished with negative yards rushing. 

I'm not a Fromm hater, far from it.  But Coley's play calling was not suited to Jake Fromm's abilities.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sebteen rangs, Paaaaaaawl!?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I honestly didn’t.



I don't know how I'd feel either. Hard to say when he played at Wake. Roll the dice I reckon


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


>



I know.  It cracks me up too.  That guy is wound so tight if he shoved a chunk of coal up his butt tonight he would have a diamond in the morning.?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> But Coley's play calling was not suited to Jake Fromm's abilities.


Coley’s calling is suited for a dumpster!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't know how I'd feel either. Hard to say when he played at Wake. Roll the dice I reckon



Yeah exactly.  To me it the man ball thing is at odds with how Kirby has recruited qbs since Fromm.  Fields, Plumley, Mathis, and Beck are all dual threat type guys.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't know how I'd feel either. Hard to say when he played at Wake. Roll the dice I reckon



If Coley is still calling plays he’s doomed at UGA!
If Kirby wants a chance at the East title next year he better get a New OC or “loosing the reins” as some have said???


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mathis, and Beck are all dual threat type guys.


I just don’t see the reason for a Transfer, maybe a little experience but that’s it! Experience is learned on the Field not the sidelines!
How much experience did Fromm have when he stepped in for Eason and took us to a NC Game???
Yes he had good people behind him but don’t they all If they make it to a NC???

Eason didn’t take us to the NC Game and he had the same behind him!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah exactly.  To me it the man ball thing is at odds with how Kirby has recruited qbs since Fromm.  Fields, Plumley, Mathis, and Beck are all dual threat type guys.


I think Kirby wants to play man ball with a QB that can get loose IF the play breaks down and nothing else is there.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I just don’t see the reason for a Transfer, maybe a little experience but that’s it! Experience is learned on the Field not the sidelines!
> How much experience did Fromm have when he stepped in for Eason and took us to a NC Game???


Fromm is the exception. Not the rule.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know.  It cracks me up too.  That guy is wound so tight if he shoved a chunk of coal up his butt tonight he would have a diamond in the morning.?


So original. You are a joke and your wit is stuck in the 80s.


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2020)

Bring him on. Tell him it doesn’t mean he starts, just because he is here. See who’s best and go from there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

Duff said:


> Bring him on. Tell him it doesn’t mean he starts, just because he is here. See who’s best and go from there.


Exactly I believe he will have to compete with Beck or Mathis!

Yes he was good in a couple games but SUX in others!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> So original. You are a joke and your wit is stuck in the 80s.


1980.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I think Kirby wants to play man ball with a QB that can get loose IF the play breaks down and nothing else is there.



Yeah probably.  It would be nice to not be quite so predictable.  I don’t expect us to start running the Air Raid or anything but just using some RPOs etc would be nice.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2020)

What a coincidence


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Fromm is the exception. Not the rule.



Exactly.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2020)

You 2 are cute together.  Following each other around and whatnot


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> What a coincidence



??You’ve done nothing but prove me right since I posted that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> You 2 are cute together.  Following each other around and whatnot



?Heh, what can I say man?  When somebody gets so bent over things that don’t matter it makes me want to mess with them.  If he’d just relax and see it for the joking that it is, but he takes it all so dang serious.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> Do you really think you will get an honest answer? He is the next Heisman that is the one piece of the puzzle to bring home a NC behind all the 5* that they litter the field with week in week out. Can't believe they are stooping to such levels as to take a transfer QB from Wake Forest. Coley will have him screwed up too by mid season.



I for one dont want him for anything other than an emergency back up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I for one dont want him for anything other than an emergency back up.


Well said!


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently most dog fans dont know what to think because they have yet to reply.


You got your first answer from the #1 dawg fan first who boosts his ego behind the 16 bammers rangs. He's as mad about 1980 as anybody. Now that 6 is gone he's not sure what to do.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2020)

We don't need another iron in the fire. It's proven Kirby doesn't do too well trying to get multiple QB's playing time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

From what I am hearing & reading Jamie Newman is a done deal at UGA!

He will definitely be a DAWG!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2020)

If he’s so good why isn’t he going pro?

I thought the backup QB’s the dawgs have we’re ready to step up when fromm left?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If he’s so good why isn’t he going pro?
> 
> I thought the backup QB’s the dawgs have we’re ready to step up when fromm left?



I don’t know that Mathis has been cleared yet.


----------



## antharper (Jan 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If he’s so good why isn’t he going pro?
> 
> I thought the backup QB’s the dawgs have we’re ready to step up when fromm left?


Here we go again.....a Auburn fan thinking !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2020)

We can beat Auburn and the rest of the SECEast by just lining up and running the wild Dawg with Zeus the entire game! We don’t need a QB!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If he’s so good why isn’t he going pro


He’s going pro. He only entered the portal to get his draft grade. Just ask Phillis the tekk fan. He’ll explain it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> He’s going pro. He only entered the portal to get his draft grade. Just ask Phillis the tekk fan. He’ll explain it.


??


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If he’s so good why isn’t he going pro?
> 
> I thought the backup QB’s the dawgs have we’re ready to step up when fromm left?



you need something new to say TB.

The one spot Kirby peed in the bed is the QB spot, we all know this or should know this.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2020)

Jamie Newman would be the only Transfer I would look at, if does not work out stick with what you have and work them(Mathis or Beck), build your Offense to their play style.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 10, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Jamie Newman would be the only Transfer I would look at, if does not work out stick with what you have and work them(Mathis or Beck), build your Offense to their play style.


Well, Newman's play style is essentially Matthis's play style. An interesting theory is that Newman is a perfect fit because you'd have a similar backup in Matthis. You'd also have a season to revamp the offense a little and show Caleb Williams (#1 Dual Threat prospect for 2021) that you are flexible and can mold your offense to his talents. Then you have Mathis and Beck to play in 2021 while Williams red-shirts. Then Williams takes over in 2022 for a few years.

That's all conjecture, but it would be nice to see it play out that way.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Well, Newman's play style is essentially Matthis's play style. An interesting theory is that Newman is a perfect fit because you'd have a similar backup in Matthis. You'd also have a season to revamp the offense a little and show Caleb Williams (#1 Dual Threat prospect for 2021) that you are flexible and can mold your offense to his talents. Then you have Mathis and Beck to play in 2021 while Williams red-shirts. Then Williams takes over in 2022 for a few years.
> 
> That's all conjecture, but it would be nice to see it play out that way.



Hmmm, that's a good way to look at the situation  for sure..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2020)

Looking at his stats he's comparable to Kellen Mond at A&M


----------



## lampern (Jan 10, 2020)

Its hilarious UGA is interested in him

He does have experience beating other ACC teams but is beating Ga Tech or Miami really much of an accomplishment?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 10, 2020)

lampern said:


> Its hilarious UGA is interested in him
> 
> He does have experience beating other ACC teams but is beating Ga Tech or Miami really much of an accomplishment?



Why is it “hilarious” to take a grad transfer with actual game experience when your only other options are a medically ineligible Mathis, a 5-10 180# Stetson, or a true freshman Beck who has never taken a collegiate snap???

Are you trolling or are all your takes this terrible?


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 10, 2020)

Newman’s name was added to the online student registry, looks like he coming to Athens.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2020)

Heh. 

Stacked so deep they got to get an ACC grad transfer to compete. 
Lord


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Heh.
> 
> Stacked so deep they got to get an ACC grad transfer to compete.
> Lord


??As long as we don’t become Second Chance U I can deal with it.


----------



## BG77 (Jan 10, 2020)

We got him. Feel better about that than Beck. Dude has some game, from the short video I have watched.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Heh.
> 
> Stacked so deep they got to get an ACC grad transfer to compete.
> Lord



Well they ran the last 2 qbs out of town.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well they ran the last 2 qbs out of town.....


Not true.  Not that truth matters to anybody around here.?


----------



## poohbear (Jan 10, 2020)

We are good then Gatas just thought they would take over the east


----------



## lampern (Jan 10, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Why is it “hilarious” to take a grad transfer with actual game experience when your only other options are a medically ineligible Mathis, a 5-10 180# Stetson, or a true freshman Beck who has never taken a collegiate snap???
> 
> Are you trolling or are all your takes this terrible?



Game experience is all he offers UGA.

That is something I guess.

The NC ACC schools are all lousy programs


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Heh.
> 
> Stacked so deep they got to get an ACC grad transfer to compete.
> Lord


Not Kirby's fault Fields and Eason were soft. Nor is it Kirby's fault Mathis needed emergency brain surgery. They have landed a 4 or 5 star QB 5 years in a row. But commitment doesn't mean the same to everyone.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2020)

I see the losers are still telling the winners how to win.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well they ran the last 2 qbs out of town.....


Not really. Eason walked out of town because he's a pocket passer but, Fields now, being a duel threat and all, that dude is fast. I think he ran out of town.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2020)

I hope the best choice for QB will be made this year. Fromm was the safe choice because he had experience from the year before. The way they used Fields was embarrassing and he found a way he could to get out of town. 

Guys on here always want to talk about who was beating who in practice. Eason must have been beating Fromm since he was getting the start in 2017 before getting hurt but never got to start again...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Not really. Eason walked out of town because he's a pocket passer but, Fields now, being a duel threat and all, that dude is fast. I think he ran out of town.



My post was referring to Fromm and Fields?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2020)

riprap said:


> I hope the best choice for QB will be made this year. Fromm was the safe choice because he had experience from the year before. The way they used Fields was embarrassing and he found a way he could to get out of town.
> 
> Guys on here always want to talk about who was beating who in practice. Eason must have been beating Fromm since he was getting the start in 2017 before getting hurt but never got to start again...



Fromm acquired pics of Kirby from the equipment manager?????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently most dog fans dont know what to think because they have yet to reply.


We’re scared to post..

The Vols are back and we are in hiding..


----------



## nickel back (Jan 11, 2020)

I hope the OC don't drag this young man down with stupid play calls.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 11, 2020)

Mark Richt says we got a good one so I’ll go with that.
Also, if I get behind and need to catch up on all things UGA, all I got to do is read through these threads.
The haters know more details about our great program than any dawgs I know.
Haters are obsessed with the Dawgs!!!
I know nothing bout your team.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2020)

Throwback said:


> I thought the backup QB’s the dawgs have we’re ready to step up when fromm left?



They are ready to step up. Nobody said they would step up and be good.?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> If Kirby wants a chance at the East title next year


Wants a chance at the East title?? You do realize that it’s his to lose and everybody else is playing for a “chance” to de-thrown him. Not the other way around.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 11, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Mark Richt says we got a good one so I’ll go with that.
> Also, if I get behind and need to catch up on all things UGA, all I got to do is read through these threads.
> The haters know more details about our great program than any dawgs I know.
> Haters are obsessed with the Dawgs!!!
> I know nothing bout your team.



I don’t care about them.  What puzzles me is the guys here who feel the need to defend our team to these monkeys.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 11, 2020)

I’ve always been fond of monkeys


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 11, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> I’ve always been fond of monkeys


Eh they can be entertaining I guess but as soon as you do the least little thing that scares them or they disagree with they start crapping in their hand and throwing it around.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 11, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don’t care about them.  What puzzles me is the guys here who feel the need to defend our team to these monkeys.


Is telling someone how wrong they are “defending” though?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 11, 2020)

This reads as though the NFL scouts like him but wanted him to play his senior year and develop a little more. 

https://walterfootball.com/nflhotpress/article/Scouts-Buzz-about-Wake-Forest-QB-Jamie-Newman


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Eh they can be entertaining I guess but as soon as you do the least little thing that scares them or they disagree with they start crapping in their hand and throwing it around.


?????. ?


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Eh they can be entertaining I guess but as soon as you do the least little thing that scares them or they disagree with they start crapping in their hand and throwing it around.


Well you know "some people" on this forum are obsessed with uga and Kirby isn't going to use a transfer until Saban does! Something like that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 11, 2020)

riprap said:


> Well you know "some people" on this forum are obsessed with uga and Kirby isn't going to use a transfer until Saban does! Something like that.


????


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize that it’s his to lose and everybody else is playing for a “chance” to de-thrown him.


Yes I do realize that, but something has to change! 
We lost to SC, we beat Auburn, Florida, & A&M by 7pts or less!

UGA was VERY lucky to make it to the SEC Championship if you can’t see that I don’t know what else to say!

I might have been born yesterday just not today and I can do math!

When your field goal kicker scores 127 pts in one year something is wrong with the offense!

I’m not saying we gonna lose the East next year but if something doesn’t change with the play calling it IS a BIG possibility!

That is a average of 9.76pts per game!

Look at these games:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like UGA got another good player with experience & maturity after an exceptional season.  Congrats to UGA & QB Newman. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216028655043870722



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212074916733997056


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like UGA got another good player with experience & maturity after an exceptional season.  Congrats to UGA & QB Newman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope he is ready to compete for it because if Mathis is healthy and with Beck competing he will still have to work for it!

I’m just not that impressed!

I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 11, 2020)

Competition is good.
Kirby go make um earn it 
If you can’t take, go somewhere like uh.... OSU!
You’ll have tremendous regular season then get knocked out by a team from the south ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 11, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Hope he is ready to compete for it because if Mathis is healthy and with Beck competing he will still have to work for it!
> 
> I’m just not that impressed!
> 
> I hope I am wrong!



Anything can happen.  No telling what the future holds.  It will be interesting having 'em compete for starting QB role which will likely make 'em all better. The more talent competition the better for UGA. 

The SEC will require a higher level of performance out of Newman, but he will be surrounded by better players & weapons on a way better winning team now. 

Looks like Newman had low performance in the Clemson blowout loss, then later was shaken up & pulled in the 2nd Qtr. of the Syracuse losing OT game, but also sat out the FSU mid-season game win with an injured left shoulder from the previous Louisville game they won.

Newman already has lots of experience & success in both passing & rushing to go with winning games at the college level which is a good foundation to build on.  

Looking forward to how it all shakes out next season. 



https://www.espn.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/154 

*Wake Forest Season (numbers for Newman) *



https://www.espn.com/college-football/player/gamelog/_/id/4037213/jamie-newman 

*Jamie Newman Game Log*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Anything can happen.  No telling what the future holds.  It will be interesting having 'em compete for starting QB role which will likely make 'em all better. The more talent competition the better for UGA.
> 
> The SEC will require a higher level of performance out of Newman, but he will be surrounded by better players & weapons on a way better winning team now.
> 
> ...


I think I would have waited a little longer to see who enters the portal!

Anything can happen in the next few months!
I don’t trust the play calling and I don’t think he will make a difference!

Grayson Lambert did not make a difference!

I hope I’m wrong!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 11, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I think I would have waited a little longer to see who enters the portal!
> 
> Anything can happen in the next few months!
> I don’t trust the play calling and I don’t think he will make a difference!
> ...



If Kirby had waited and no sure fire bet entered the portal and the guys that were available had been scooped up people would be squawking about that.  People complain no matter what.  And there is nothing any of us can do about any of it.  The minute a person is able to really grasp that then they can really enjoy college football.   None of it is within our control.  And nothing any of these people say matters.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I see the losers are still telling the winners how to win.



Never changes, that is all they got. What any of them or any of us think, only the coming season will tell how good he is. He might start, or he might come off the bench, and proove an adequate back up. None of the QB whisperers in here know either. They just take a shot where they can scrounge one up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 11, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I think I would have waited a little longer to see who enters the portal!
> 
> Anything can happen in the next few months!
> I don’t trust the play calling and I don’t think he will make a difference!
> ...



Don't give up.  Maybe UGA can find a better, more experienced QB from the transfer portal which is just another dimension of competition in the recruiting battles to land more better talent at the earliest time they can.

Coaching does most of the play calling which they usually figure out.

Not easy finding experienced, successful, winning players like Newman with similar season production numbers to Fromm, but add in his rushing background with 4-games near or over 100-yards rushing from this season can only make it more potentially promising in the future.  He did fine with what he had at WF, but can probably do way more with better talent at UGA.

Hope UGA finds the best starting QB they can for next season, but it does not matter who it is to me.  It will be interesting to see what develops.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 12, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I don’t want a grad transfer!
> Chase Brice or Mac Jones would be the only ones I would consider but they are NOT in the portal and have NOT mentioned they would leave!
> 
> I sure don’t want a injured QB to come!(example King)
> ...


This is EXACTLY how I would feel if I were a dawg fan. If it's gonna suck, lets get it over with. I really don't think any real dawg fans feel like they will play for a Natty next year, so let the growing pains come when they are expected. Break in some new talent on the team and who knows, one of them may have a freshman year like Fromm had and make some noise. It's worth the risk to me, but I'm a sorry ole Vol fan, what do I know?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2020)

As I said before in my opinion, he is there as a back up. The way OB's were going down last year, you got to have a least one if not two serviceable QB's.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Hope he is ready to compete for it because if Mathis is healthy and with Beck competing he will still have to work for it!
> 
> I’m just not that impressed!
> 
> I hope I am wrong!



If he goes in and gets that #1 spot it wont be a good look for Uga's qb room. He was 4th or 5th best qb in the Acc. Possibly even lower if you look them all up.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> If he goes in and gets that #1 spot it wont be a good look for Uga's qb room. He was 4th or 5th best qb in the Acc. Possibly even lower if you look them all up.


What? It won’t look good that he beats out a walk on and 2 guys who have never taken a college snap? 

Your troll game is weak. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> What? It won’t look good that he beats out a walk on and 2 guys who have never taken a college snap?
> 
> Your troll game is weak. ?


This. Kid will be playing with more talent he’s ever seen.If he can run and complete 50% of his passes we are good. If Fromm could’ve ran here and there we’d had a totally different offense. But this kid is a running threat. We shall see.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> What? It won’t look good that he beats out a walk on and 2 guys who have never taken a college snap?
> 
> Your troll game is weak. ?


I don’t even count Stetson Bennett as relevant


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2020)

Loling


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> What? It won’t look good that he beats out a walk on and 2 guys who have never taken a college snap?
> 
> Your troll game is weak. ?


??Right?  I swear.  These freaking people.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Loling


???


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I don’t even count Stetson Bennett as relevant


Yeah, he’s the “walk on” I reference. He’s not actually a walk on, but UGA only offered him a scholly because they needed depth and a guy who already knew the playbook. 

TBH, I’m surprised he hasn’t hit the portal to find play time somewhere yet..........But I can see why a full ride at UGA is probably enticing enough to stick around til graduating. He’s never gonna play in the NFL, so a degree from UGA probably looks better than Central Mississippi Community College. ?


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2020)

Do bammers approve of this guy? I mean Saban had to pursue this guy if we got him...right?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

riprap said:


> Do bammers approve of this guy? I mean Saban had to pursue this guy if we got him...right?


Saban obviously wanted Newman, otherwise Kirby wouldn’t have even considered it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> What? It won’t look good that he beats out a walk on and 2 guys who have never taken a college snap?
> 
> Your troll game is weak. ?



Exactly. The last 2 NCGs each had a true freshman qb. They are 1-1 in those games. Let's not forget Mathis and all the hype he received.

If Newman can beat those guys out yall better have another HW in waiting because it's gonna be a long road.....


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Exactly. The last 2 NCGs each had a true freshman qb. They are 1-1 in those games. Let's not forget Mathis and all the hype he received.


He has gotten a little hype and looked pretty good in the 2019 spring game but he’s had a huge medical setback since then. Even if he transfers out I just hope he ends up medically cleared And eligible one day.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> He has gotten a little hype and looked pretty good in the 2019 spring game but he’s had a huge medical setback since then. Even if he transfers out I just hope he ends up medically cleared And eligible one day.


Me as well, hopefully he can play!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 13, 2020)

I don't see Mathis going any where.....


----------



## nickel back (Jan 13, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> This. Kid will be playing with more talent he’s ever seen.If he can run and complete 50% of his passes we are good. If Fromm could’ve ran here and there we’d had a totally different offense. But this kid is a running threat. We shall see.



I think in this situation, Kirby will be the key here, will Kirby be a QB running coach type of guy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Heh.
> 
> Stacked so deep they got to get an ACC grad transfer to compete.
> Lord


To compete? 

I think you meant to say “They just picked up a grad transfer to continue their domination over Auburn”..


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 13, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I don't see Mathis going any where.....


Yeah I’ve wondered if his parents would force him to stay regardless of the depth situation. Several times they’ve publicly thanked GA for “saving their sons life”.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 13, 2020)

He is so good I never heard of him..........

roll tide


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting a QB bama wanted. Semteen, bear, saban...paawwwwllll.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> He is so good I never heard of him..........
> 
> roll tide


And you are??


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 13, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Mark Richt says we got a good one so I’ll go with that.
> Also, if I get behind and need to catch up on all things UGA, all I got to do is read through these threads.
> The haters know more details about our great program than any dawgs I know.
> Haters are obsessed with the Dawgs!!!
> I know nothing bout your team.


I would absolutely LOVE to see CMR back in Athens as OC/QB's coach!


----------



## bobocat (Jan 13, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> To compete?
> 
> I think you meant to say “They just picked up a grad transfer to continue their domination over Auburn”..


And the Gators


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> This. Kid will be playing with more talent he’s ever seen.If he can run and complete 50% of his passes we are good. If Fromm could’ve ran here and there we’d had a totally different offense. But this kid is a running threat. We shall see.



Fromm showed that he could run in his freshman year, but when the QB ranks got skinny, the coaches told him to run unless it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2020)

AugustaDawg said:


> I would absolutely LOVE to see CMR back in Athens as OC/QB's coach!



CMR isn't coming back to Athens to coach.  You can bank on that.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 13, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> CMR isn't coming back to Athens to coach.  You can bank on that.


Not in a million years!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 13, 2020)

vhttps://www.espn.com/college-football/player/gamelog/_/id/4037213/jamie-newman 

yes, this guy is real good..........lucky you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> vhttps://www.espn.com/college-football/player/gamelog/_/id/4037213/jamie-newman
> 
> yes, this guy is real good..........lucky you


You'll find out first hand after he beats Bama. And he doesn't have to be that good. Auburn's QB beat Bama.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 13, 2020)

"You'll find out first hand"..........

yes you will, Dawgs in big trouble.....

roll tide


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2020)

WWSD??? - What Would Saban Do?

Appears Kirby can still beat his mentor sometimes in the recruiting games, getting a good player hear & there before Bama busts a move.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 13, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> He is so good I never heard of him..........
> 
> roll tide


Like Mac Jones.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 13, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Like Mac Jones.


???


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2020)

Dont think he is going anywhere. He will not be cleared for contact until May. Missing the G Day game, will put him behind the other QB's. After/if he is cleared we will see what happens.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 13, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think he is going anywhere. He will not be cleared for contact until May.


Where you hearing this? UGA is typically very tight lipped on medical timelines/recovery.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 14, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> ?Heh, what can I say man?  When somebody gets so bent over things that don’t matter it makes me want to mess with them.  If he’d just relax and see it for the joking that it is, but he takes it all so dang serious.



Didn't you challenge a poster to an actual fight?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Where you hearing this? UGA is typically very tight lipped on medical timelines/recovery.



I read a little about on the DAWG bone, just don't remember which link it was....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 14, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Didn't you challenge a poster to an actual fight?


Dumb on my part but there’s a little more to that story than me just hauling off and doing that.  Nice try though.?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 14, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dumb on my part but there’s a little more to that story than me just hauling off and doing that.  Nice try though.?



There always is.  I had to go there though.  Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 14, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> There always is.  I had to go there though.  Just giving you a hard time.


Oh let her rip, man.  I don’t care.?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 14, 2020)

If the guy can go through at least 2 progressions, and if not there run the ball for positive yards, then he will do well and The Dawgs have a legitimate chance to win the East and the SEC.  2019 talent level at UGA was much better than Wake Forest, so when you get Pickens in year 2, Robertson starting to come on, Landers actually catching the ball, then add Darnell Washington, McKitty, Rosemy, Burton, Arian Smith and his blazing speed and suddenly he has a lot of talent to throw to.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 14, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Robertson starting to come on, Landers actually catching the ball


I have seen ZERO evidence of this happening. 

I am most excited about Pickens in year 2 and a healthy Kearis Jackson and Tommy Bush. 

I wish they could convince Landers and Robertson to transfer.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I wish they could convince Landers and Robertson to transfer


This.  Them boys is terrrrrrible.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Where you hearing this? UGA is typically very tight lipped on medical timelines/recovery.


Chase Brice just tweeted, I just posted it!
I don’t think Mathis will be cleared either, it looks like they are bringing in 2 transfer QB’s??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Where you hearing this? UGA is typically very tight lipped on medical timelines/recovery.



Have read it on Dawgnation. I dont think it is secret, I think they told him upfront, no contact for a year.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2020)

bobocat said:


> This.  Them boys is terrrrrrible.



Robertson has not been thrown to enough for me to say he should go. He is fast. I dont know what is up with Landers but he did improve near the end of they year. Think he caught a couple of TD passes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Didn't you challenge a poster to an actual fight?


???


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2020)

Actually, Mack Jones was high school player of the year in Florida his Sr. yr in High school.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> If the guy can go through at least 2 progressions, and if not there run the ball for positive yards, then he will do well and The Dawgs have a legitimate chance to win the East and the SEC.  2019 talent level at UGA was much better than Wake Forest, so when you get Pickens in year 2, Robertson starting to come on, Landers actually catching the ball, then add Darnell Washington, McKitty, Rosemy, Burton, Arian Smith and his blazing speed and suddenly he has a lot of talent to throw to.



 Robertson, who is that, never heard of him

I read, not sure which link on DAWG bone that Arian Smith may move to the D side of the ball

Pickens, he is our trouble child, lets just say, hope he grows up some. Pickens has all the tools to become a STAR at WR.

The DAWGS offense is so young/new this year they are for real the PUPS and will need to grow fast. Then you have all the moving pieces that we keep hearing about, who really knows what we will have in 2020 till we see it on the field.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 16, 2020)

Pickens’ immaturity is overblown IMO. Outside of the fight at the tekk game where he was hit first, he might have had one unsportsmanlike all year after a big play and getting a little too mouthy. 

But I don’t believe for a second that Kirby would have allowed him to sit next to Fromm, in the Sugar Bowl post game presser, and answer questions if he was as big a trouble maker as some of y’all make him out to be. 

Kirby never lets freshmen talk to the media. Him letting Pickens sit in that post game presser tells me all I need to know about what y’all THINK vs what Kirby KNOWS. 

George is gonna be just fine.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Pickens’ immaturity is overblown IMO. Outside of the fight at the tekk game where he was hit first, he might have had one unsportsmanlike all year after a big play and getting a little too mouthy.
> 
> But I don’t believe for a second that Kirby would have allowed him to sit next to Fromm, in the Sugar Bowl post game presser, and answer questions if he was as big a trouble maker as some of y’all make him out to be.
> 
> ...


I agree on the Tech Game!
Very Hard not to retaliate when you are hit 1st!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Pickens’ immaturity is overblown IMO. Outside of the fight at the tekk game where he was hit first, he might have had one unsportsmanlike all year after a big play and getting a little too mouthy.
> 
> But I don’t believe for a second that Kirby would have allowed him to sit next to Fromm, in the Sugar Bowl post game presser, and answer questions if he was as big a trouble maker as some of y’all make him out to be.
> 
> ...



guess what Im saying is. Pickens has fire/fight in him and that sets him apart from others and what makes part of him a good player but, that fire/fight has to be controlled and growing helps that, if he can't learn to control that fire/fight he will stay in trouble


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 16, 2020)

nickel back said:


> guess what Im saying is. Pickens has fire/fight in him and that sets him apart from others and what makes part of him a good player but, that fire/fight has to be controlled and growing helps that, if he can't learn to control that fire/fight he will stay in trouble


And what I’m saying is one incident all season (that he didn’t even start) doesn’t justify all the negative press he’s gotten. 

Like I said, way overblown IMO.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 16, 2020)

George does have a temper, but he has been maturing quickly per word from his coaches and fellow players.  There was also some mouthing going on from that Tech defender.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2020)

Amazing to me that’s it’s totally forgotten that the Techie threw the first punch.  The officials didn’t care and now it’s like our own fans don’t care either and see Pickens as the bad guy in that situation.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 16, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Amazing to me that’s it’s totally forgotten that the Techie threw the first punch.  The officials didn’t care and now it’s like our own fans don’t care either and see Pickens as the bad guy in that situation.



Well, George did thrown him headfirst into the wall in front of the ref.    However, both should have been thrown out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Well, George did thrown him headfirst into the wall in front of the ref.    However, both should have been thrown out.


If you’re going to kill a fly use a sledgehammer.  I bet the Techie thinks long and hard before doing that again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

I just want our Thugs to be better than everyone else's Thugs. 

That is all.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 16, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I have seen ZERO evidence of this happening.
> 
> I am most excited about Pickens in year 2 and a healthy Kearis Jackson and Tommy Bush.
> 
> I wish they could convince Landers and Robertson to transfer.



I'm being optimistic and hopeful.  Fromm flat out missed Robertson a few times, but for him being so fast, he never got much separation.   Simmons is the one who just baffled me as to why he got to play so much, but the freshman coming in will be better as a pass catcher as he ever was at UGA.  Rosemy has amazing hands and runs precise routes, he is Riley Ridley 2.0.  Burton will play day one, he is fast, decent size and good hands.  Arian Smith is on the level of Mecole Hardman, but even faster.  Justin Robinson is a big possession receiver in the mold of Javon Wims.  If Blaylock can somehow get healthy it would be great, but I hope they give him a year off to fully get better.  With Pickens being an all-American possibly, he will take a lot of pressure off all the other WR's.  Having McKitty come in with his experience day one and getting the 6'8" 260 lbs Darnell Washington will dominate in run blocking and he is going to be next to impossible to guard with a LB because of his size, and corners and safeties can't handle his size.


----------

